# Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor



## xTc (30. August 2008)

*Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Der Kühler/Lüfterhersteller Sctyhe hat die neue „Kaze Maru“-Produktreihe vorgestellt. Dabei handelt es sich um 140mm Lüfter die besonder leise und flexibel sein sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aktuell besteht die Serie aus 3 Lüftern welche sich mit 500rpm, 1200rpm und 1900rpm drehen. Im Gegensatz zu gängigen 140mm-Lüftern lässt sich der „Kaze Maru“ über speziell platzierte Bohrungen ohne Lüftertrichter o.ä. auch an 120mm-Lüfteröffnungen befestigen. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein 3 zu 4-Pin-Adapter und 4 Befestigungsschrauben.

Die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung liegt bei 8,90 Euro/Stück. Bis jetzt sind die Lufter in keinem Preisvergleich aufgetaucht.

Quelle: 
Scythe releases the Kaze Maru 140mm fans - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!
Scythe EU GmbH : Kaze Maru 140 Pressemitteilung​


----------



## dot (30. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Wo ist denn bitte der Untschied in der Technik, so dass jeder Luefter nur eine bestimmte Drehzahl macht? Warum nicht einfach eine kleine "Lueftersteuerung" davor? Hoert sich ja reichlich unflexibel an, wenn man sich die 500rpm Variante kauft und spaeter den Luefter schneller drehen lassen moechte.


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Leider zu groß für mein kleines Lian Li, sonst wären sie sofort gekauft...


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Klasse, bin am überlegen ob ich mir den 1200er als Ersatz für meinen Silver Lighning in der Front holen soll!


----------



## xTc (30. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



dot schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte der Untschied in der Technik, so dass jeder Luefter nur eine bestimmte Drehzahl macht? Warum nicht einfach eine kleine "Lueftersteuerung" davor? Hoert sich ja reichlich unflexibel an, wenn man sich die 500rpm Variante kauft und spaeter den Luefter schneller drehen lassen moechte.



Ich denke, die Lüfter unterscheiden sich nur druch eine Art Wiederstand der für die Spannung zuständig ist.

Aber das Konzept der Lüfter an sich finde ich sehr interessant. Es wäre sehr wünschenswert wenn mehr Hersteller mit auf den 140mm Zug aufspringen wurden.

Gruß


----------



## simons700 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

der 500er ist beim orochi dabei oder?

hab grade im geizhals gestöbert Yate Loon baut ja auch schon 140er


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



simons700 schrieb:


> der 500er ist beim orochi dabei oder?
> 
> hab grade im geizhals gestöbert Yate Loon baut ja auch schon 140er





> Der Kaze Maru mit 500 UpM wird bereits jetzt als Lüfter des derzeit leistungsstärksten und mehrfach für seine extreme Kühlleistung ausgezeicheneten Scythe-Kühlers „Orochi“ eingesetzt und eignet sich aufgrund der äußerst geringen Lautstärke bei einem Luftdurchsatz von max. 29,39 CFM (Cubic Feet per Minute) bzw. 49,93 m³/h als ideale Alternative für 120mm-Gehäuselüfter.



Genau das steht auch in der Pressemitteilung. Finde es aber gut, das die Lüfter auch so einzeln verfügbar sind. Ich werd mir die Teile mal anschauen.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich werd mir die Teile mal anschauen.


 
Und ich werd mir die mal kaufen ^^ Danke für die Info


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Werde mir wahrscheinlich auch mal einen kaufen, vorallem weil die an einen 120mm Lüfterplatz passen 

Gruß


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> xTc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werd mir die Teile mal anschauen.
> ...




So war das bei mir eigentlich auch gemeint.  Werde mir wohl 2 oder 3 Stück holen. dann kann ich endlich die lauten Lian Li Lüfter die mein Testsetup kühlen austauschen.


Gruß


----------



## simons700 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

wie das mit den 120er plätzen funzen soll is mir nicht ganz klar
kann ich das ding auf meinen Xigmatek HDT-S1283 bauen?

auf nem s1 macht so n 140er lüfter sicher auch ne gute figur


----------



## mFuSE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

warum können so teure Lüfter von Premium Herstellern nicht das auch können was mein 3€ Arctic Cooling Lüfter kann? 

... Stufenlos von 200 auf 1400U/min per Spannungsregelung


----------



## TALON-ONE (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Frozen Silicon - Scythe® Kaze Maru 140mm Lüfter, 1200rpm 106831

Bei Frozen Silicon für 7,14 € und heute noch versandkostenfrei ! 
Also zuschlagen!

@simons700
Die Bohrungen sind mit 120ern identisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß


----------



## mFuSE (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Frozen Silicon - Scythe® Kaze Maru 140mm Lüfter, 1200rpm 106831
> 
> Bei Frozen Silicon für 7,14 € und heute noch versandkostenfrei !
> Also zuschlagen!
> ...





Jemand könnte mal testen was für ne Anlaufspannung das Ding braucht.


----------



## xTc (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Wohooo nice. 

7,14 Euro, das ist echt verlockend.  Ich werde aber erst mal ein paar Tests abwarten und dann zuschlagen. 



Gruß


----------



## Lee (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Wenn sie nicht ganz so hässlich wären, hätte ich mir einen auf meinem HR 01 Plus gesetzt...
Jetzt wirds wohl ein XL1...


----------



## unhurt (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Die Sctyhe Kaze Maru sind schon eine gute Option (vor allem, weil man sie an 120er Bohrungen befestigen kann)  wobei mich die 140er von Aerocool eher ansprechen. 



Aerocool 140mm Fan Streamliner - black
Aerocool 140mm Fan Streamliner - blue
Aerocool 140mm Fan Streamliner - silver


----------



## exa (7. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

vor allem blöd, wenn man die dann in 140er bohrungen setzen will, und sie passen dann nicht^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Mall schaun ob Ich mir für meinen Mugen einen holle und ob das sinn macht...!


----------



## TALON-ONE (13. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*



exa schrieb:


> vor allem blöd, wenn man die dann in 140er bohrungen setzen will, und sie passen dann nicht^^



Naja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Hat die schon mal wer an nem TR Ultra 120 probiert?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Die Kaze Maru Lüfter kommen heute, könnte mal ein paar Fotos machen und meine Eindrücke so schildern...ok?


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Ja mach mal. Mich würd interessieren ob die auf mein TR 120 passen ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

ob diese auf den TR 120 passen kann ich dir sicher nicht sagen aber du kannst ja dann mal gucken..


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Preis jetzt bei 6,84 €


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/24103-angetestet-scythe-kaze-maru.html so bei Interesse mal rein gucken. leider habe ich kein Lautstärkemessgerät..aber der Wind der bei 12v rauskommt ist ordentlich!


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Der Wind oder die Lautstärke?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

der Wind. 
die Lautstärke ist für ein 1900er normal aber auch nicht so laut, wie man es bei den Umdrehungen gewohnt ist oder glaubt zu erwarten.


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

*AW: Scythe stellt neue 140mm Lüfter vor*

Na dann  h ört sich doch gut an!


----------

